# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻗﻴﻞ : ﻻ ﻳﻔﺘﻰ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ؟؟

## سوباوى

*. ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻗﻴﻞ : ﻻ ﻳﻔﺘﻰ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ؟؟ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻴﺒﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻮﺭﺓ
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻲﺀ
ﻟﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻟﺘﻐﺴﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﺜﻤﺎﻥ
ﻟﻴﻐﺴﻞ ﻓﺤﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺻﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺟﺴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﺫﻛﺮﺗﻬﺎ ﺑﺴﻮﺀ , ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ : ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﺎ
ﺯﻧﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺝ ﻓﺎﻟﺘﺼﻘﺖ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﺑﺠﺴﻢ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ
ﺑﺤﻴﺚ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻻ ﺗﻘﻮﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﺮﻳﻚ ﻳﺪﻫﺎ
ﻓﺄﻏﻠﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺍﻫﺎ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ، ﻭﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺮﺓ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ
ﺗﻜﻔﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺜﺔ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﺃﻧﺤﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻔﻦ .
ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ
ﻟﻬﻢ : ﻣﻬﻼ ، ﻭﻛﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ :
ﻣﻬﻼ ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺩﺧﻠﺖ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ﻓﺮﺃﺕ
ﻣﺎ
ﺭﺃﺕ ... ﻓﺄﺧﺬﻭﺍ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﻳﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻟﻨﺪﻓﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﻷﻥ ﺩﻓﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺖ ﺃﻣﺮ
ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ،
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﺑﻞ ﻧﻘﻄﻊ ﻗﻄﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﻟﻨﺨﻠﺺ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﺃﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺖ
ﻭﺍﺣﺘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﻑ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﻗﻴﻠﺖ
ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻬﺎ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺛﻘﻴﻠﺔ ... ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻝ
ﻋﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ( ﺇﻥ ﻗﺬﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻨﺔ ﻳﻬﺪﻡ
ﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﺌﺔ ﺳﻨﺔ ) ﺭﻭﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺮﺍﻧﻲ ...
ﺃﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻧﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ
ﺍﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻦ ﺃﻧﺲ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ، ﻓﺬﻫﺒﻮﺍ
ﺇﻟﻴﻪ
ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻮﻩ ...
ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺑﺎﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻪ
ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ ﺑﺎﺏ ، ﻭﺳﺄﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﻭﺭﺍﺀ
ﺣﺠﺎﺏ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﺎ : ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻗﻠﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ؟
ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ : ﻳﺎ ﺇﻣﺎﻡ ﺭﻣﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺰﻧﺎ .
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ
ﺍﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻪ : ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ
ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ ﻭﺗﺠﻠﺪﻫﺎ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﺟﻠﺪﺓ
ﻣﺼﺪﺍﻗﺎ ... ﻟﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : ( ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺮﻣﻮﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻨﺎﺕ ﺛﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺄﺗﻮﺍ ﺑﺄﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ
ﻓﺎﺟﻠﺪﻭﻫﻢ
ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﺟﻠﺪﺓ ﻭﻻ ﺗﻘﺒﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ
ﻭﺃﻭﻟﺌﻚ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺳﻘﻮﻥ ) .
ﻓﺪﺧﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ﻭﺟﻠﺪﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺃﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺴﻠﺔ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺫﻓﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﻦ ﺭﻓﻌﺖ ﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﻦ
ﺟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺘﺔ
ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻗﻴﻞ ﻻ ﻳﻔﺘﻲ ﻭﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .
ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ : ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ
ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺖ ﻭﺃﺧﺬ ﺣﻘﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺤﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻔﺬ
ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻲ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ ﺗﻮﻟﻰ
ﺃﻣﺮﻫﺎ ﻓﻬﻲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻋﺰ ﻭﺟﻞ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ
ﺷﺄﻥ
ﺍﻷﺣﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﺻﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺪ
ﻭﺭﺑﻪ ﻓﻘﺪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻔﺎ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﺑﻚ ﺃﻳﻬﺎ
ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ
ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﺮﻯ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻠﻮﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺖ ﺗﻐﺘﺎﺑﻪ
ﺗﻘﺬﻓﻪ ﺑﺄﺑﺸﻊ ﺍﻷﻭﺻﺎﻑ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ .
ﺃﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺃﻓﻌﺎﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺇﺧﻮﺗﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ
ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺕ ﺣﺪ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﺍﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﺃﻛﻞ ﻟﺤﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮ ؟؟ . ﻭﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻏﺎﻓﻞ ﻋﻤﺎ
ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻮﻥ ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب سوباوي
قصة فيها عبر كثيرة جدا

اللهم احسن امورنا كلها في ديننا ودنيانا واخرتنا 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جزيت خيرا،،
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*لك الشكر و التقدير الأخ سوباوي و جزاك الله خيرآ ..
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*جااااااااااااااااري الخطف بعد اذنك ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بارك الله فيك حبيبنا سوباوي
قصة من قصص العبر العملية
*

----------


## سوباوى

*وجزاكم جميعا تسلموووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*تسلم اخي سوباوي كتير من العبر نتمني ان نتعظ بها
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*جزاك  الله  خير  الأخ  سوباوي  قصة  جميلة  و  عبرة  لمن  يعتبر
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم ياحبيب 
سبحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن القصة ليست بصحيحة والإمام مالك علمه الغزير جعل له هذه المكانة العلمية . 
نقرأ قول أهل اعلم فى ذلك : 
وإلى القارئ الكريم تحقيق هذه القصة التي اشتهرت وانتشرت في كل مكان،  فلقد أورد الحافظ ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" (6-372)-(254-9328) هذه القصة التي  ذكرها الخطيب بتصرف، وقد أورد الحافظ بسندها حيث قال: "قرأت بخط الحافظ قطب الدين  الحلبي ما نصه: "... وسيدي أبي عبد الرحمن بن عمر بن محمد بن سعيد، وجدت بخط عمي  بكر بن محمد بن سعيد، حدثنا يعقوب بن إسحاق بن حجر العسقلاني إملاء قال: حدثنا  إبراهيم بن عقبة، حدثني المسيب بن عبد الكريم الخثعمي، حدثتني أمة العزيز امرأة  أيوب بن صالح صاحب مالك قالت: "غسلْنا امرأة بالمدينة، فضربت امرأة يدها على  عجيزتها فقالت: ما علمتك إلا زانية، أو مأبونة، فالتزقت يدها بعجيزتها، فأخبروا  مالكا فقال: "هذه المرأة تطلب حدَّها، فاجتمع الناس، فأمر مالك أن تضرب الحدّ،  فضربت تسعة وسبعين سوطا، ولم تنزع اليدُ، فلما ضربت تمام الثمانين، انتزعت اليد،  وصلى على المرأة ودفنت" أه.
قلت: (المأبون) من يتعاطى  اللواط كذا في "تكملة المعاجم العربية" (1-68) والحافظ رحمه الله عندما أورد القصة  في "لسان الميزان" لم يسلك مسلك الخطباء والوعاظ والقصاص، ولكنه سلك مسلك حذاق  المحدثين؛ هذا المسلك يبين في أمرين:
الأول: أورد القصة بسندها فساعدنا بكشف عوارها، وهذا طريق أهل  الحديث الذين قرروا أن من أسند فقد أحال، ومن أسند فقد برئت عهدته؛ لأنه ذكر  الوسيلة إلى معرفة درجة الحديث.
ولقد عجبت من خطيب في بلدنا  قلد ذلك الخطيب فنقل القصة بحروفها وعباراتها وزوائدها التي تجاوزت ثمانين سطرا،  وعجز عن حفظ السند الذي لم يتجاوز أربعة أسطر بها يتبين  المحذور.
(1/94)

الثاني: الحافظ ابن حجر لم  يكتف بذكر السند لهذه القصة بل أشار إلى أن هذه القصة واهية، وعلتها يعقوب بن إسحاق  العسقلاني حيث أورد هذه القصة في ترجمته وقال: "وقد وجدت له حكاية يشبه أن تكون من  وضعه" ثم ذكر القصة.
قلت: فالقصة كما أشار  الحافظ ابن حجر: موضوعة.
وعلتها يعقوب بن إسحاق  العسقلاني قال الإمام الذهبي في "الميزان" (4-449-9804): "يعقوب بن إسحاق  العسقلاني: كذاب".
وأورده الحافظ ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان"  (6-372) (254-9328).
أ ثم ذكر له أحاديث وقال: "هذا من  أباطيل يعقوب".
ب ثم بيَّن اسمه بالتفصيل فقال: "هو يعقوب  بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن يزيد بن حجر بن محمد العسقلاني المعروف بابن حجر"  أه.
ج بيَّن التاريخ فقال: "ولد سنة أربع وعشرين ومائتين،  ومات بعد العشرين وثلاثمائة".
فائدة: فابن حجر العسقلاني  الحافظ يترجم لابن حجر العسقلاني الكذاب.
وهذا النوع يسمى  في علوم الحديث "المتفق والمفترق".
وهو أن تتَفق أسماء  الرواه وأسماء آبائهم فصاعدا خطّا ولفظًا، وتختلف أشخاصهم، ومن ذلك أن تتفق أسماؤهم  وكناهم أو أسماؤهم ونِسْبَتهم ونحو ذلك، وهذا النوع مهمٌّ جدًا فقد زلق بسبب الجهل  به غيرُ واحد من أكابر العلماء، لذلك قال الحافظ في "شرح النخبة" ص(176): "وفائدة  معرفته: خشية أن يُظنَّ أن الشخصية شخص واحد".


تطبيق على "المتفق والمقترن"


وعلة أخرى في سند القصة: المسيب بن عبد  الكريم.
قال الذهبي في "الميزان" (4-116-8546): المسيَّب بن  عبد الكريم اتهمه الدارقطني" ووافقه ابن حجر في "لسان الميزان" (6-47) (1608-8393)  وأورد له حديثاً وقال: "هذا حديث باطل عن مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر، والمتهم بوضعه  المسيِّب بن عبد الكريم" أه.
قلت: أورد ابن عراق في "تنزيه  الشريعة" (1-17) أسماء المجروحين فقال: "سرد أسماء الوضّاعين، والكذابين، ومن كان  يسرق الأحاديث، ويقلب الأخبار".
(1/95)


ثم ذكر في هذه الأسماء: المسيب بن عبد الكريم في  حرف الميم رقم (336) (1-117).
وعلة ثالثة: إبراهيم بن عقبة  مجهول انظر "لسان الميزان" (1-77-239) وبيان المتفق والمفترق في اسم إبراهيم بن  عقبة.
بهذا يتبين أن هذه القصة واهية  مكذوبة مفتراة على الإمام مالك رحمه الله، 

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بارك الله فيك سوباوي
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*يا سلام عليك
ذكر فأن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*يا سلام عليك
ذكر فأن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين
                        	*

----------

